# Pepto Bismol for nausea



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm going to take some pepto bismol tonight. how often can i take it? it's for nausea really as ive been feeling sick for a few days and have exams tomorrow and tuesday. im not sure how it helps nausea, but i'll give it a shot xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Let me get this out of my system first, then I will answer your post.Whenever I go into this forum of posts and see those words "powered by infopop", I always want to say INFO POOP ! Hahahaha, ok -- got that out of my system, hope you got a smile on your face.Pepto Bismol is for nausea and upset stomach in normal folks for sure, and it might work for IBSers too. Don't forget though, that your BMs may be black from the bismol medication in it and not to worry that it is blood from high up.More comments welcome please!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks for the reply. ive taken 2 doses so far a few hrs apart and my head is actually feeling a bit "high"!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Be careful with the dose. Don't go over the max as it could result in bismuth toxicity after a while. read the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i've only has 4 doses in the past 16 hours so am well under the max.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Pepto is great for nausea and also for stomach cramps but it tends to constipate me. I only take it when my stomach cramps, IBS cramps, are unbearable. Then I can't go to the bathroom for about a week. Can't win them all


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

my parents swear by pepto, it has a cool funky colour too.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

it also tastes and smells vile! lol


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

vicky i dunno what it tastes like














ps: i know boots the chemist wanted Â£3.00 for a wee tiny bottle


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

I have found that pepto does the opposite for me. If I have nausea it will cause me to vomit, or if I have cramps and D it will cause more. I don't know why this happens? I haven't touched the stuff in years. Glad to hear it helps some of you.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Pepto Bismol was my best friend for years..lol... It was very effective for me. I always took the caplets though, because I couldn't get the liquid down for anything... The cherry flavored chewables are decent, but still not "good".... But, it never constipated me, and I often took 10 or so per day. It worked for me. But, as with all medicine, some works well for certain people and may be horrible for the next.I've found that Pepto gives me immediate relief, but Immodium is longer lasting.With pepto, you can take up to 16 in one day and immodium, you're only supposed to take 4. So, I usually take 2-3 immodium first, then 2-3 pepto. Cuz the pepto doesn't last very long for me, but it works fast. So, the pepto gives me immediate relief and by the time it wears off, immodium has kicked in.I'll always remember the first time I took it though. I was in like, 11th grade, and wasn't aware that it turns your stools black and I thought for sure I was dying.... lol... Now it really doesn't do it to me though, unless I take a lot.... which is rare.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I STILL feel sick....pepto didn't work. the doctor has given me some gaviscon incase it's being caused by acid etc. nothing seems to be working...







i'm going back to see my family on monday till sat which involves a train journey and journeys either side...so in total, about 3 hours. im dreading it. xoxox


----------

